# cargar por USB



## gabolema (Oct 18, 2007)

hola,
quería saber si se pueden cargar un par de pilas AA, o una batería de 9 volts por el puerto USB.
En caso de que sí.me sirve el circuito:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/
Quiero hacer una linterna que se cargue por USB.
Gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 18, 2007)

Tendrias que averiguar cuanto es lo que entrega un USB tanto en tension como corriente.

la tensión si no fallo es de 5v, la corriente no se pero no creo que sea mucha, por lo que podes llegar a tardar mucho tiempo en cargar una pila.

Algo de información:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/USB


----------



## gabolema (Oct 18, 2007)

la tensión es 5v y la corriente es de 500mA.
Cuánto es que puede demorar en cargarse una pila? Cómo obtengo esa información?


----------



## mcrven (Oct 18, 2007)

Gabo, las dos pilas AA en serie tendrían 2,4V y las podrías cargar con los 5V del USB. La de 9V, no se podría cargar porqué la tensión del USB es regulada a 5V, a menos que le construyas un elevador.
Ese tipo de pilas recargables deben cargarse a corriente constante y la máxima según recuerdo no debe superar los 50 mA, por lo cual se debe tomar las previsiones necesarias.-

mcrven

P.D. - En las páginas de los fabricantes encontrarás respuestas al resto de tus preguntas.


----------



## ciri (Oct 18, 2007)

Acá te dejo un link del foto en donde explican muy claramente como funciona un cargador  y como lo podes hacer. lleva lo a las características del USB.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/cargador-pilas-recargables-led-indicador-carga-1449/


----------



## gabolema (Oct 19, 2007)

"Para conseguir que circule una corriente de 180 mA necesitaremos una cierta tensión. La máxima tensión en una pila durante la carga es de 1,5V y la fuente de corriente necesita unos 3V. Si sólo cargamos una pila, una tensión de alimentación de 4,5 V puede ser adecuada. Si cargamos varias pilas en serie, necesitaremos 1,5 V por el número de pilas, mas 3 V."

Por lo tanto si quisiera cargar dos pilas, precisaría 3v más los 3V.es decir 6 volts? Para qué son esos 3v extra? En caso de q precise 6v ya no podré hacerlo, pues sólo dispongo de 5v. Además si para cargar tengo que estar 10 horas, no es nada práctico, me imaginé que sería parecido a la carga de un Ipod.
Gracias


----------



## gabolema (Oct 24, 2007)

buenas,
no sé que hacer.uds q me recomiendan? me confundí con los voltajes, serían 1.2 V cada pila, lo cual serían 2.4V +3v.ahí tendría que hacer el booster ese no? Cuánto demora en cargar una batería? Igual no precisa (salvo que sea necesario) que la carga sea máx.mientras este un poco cargada alcanza.
Gracias


----------



## Juan Romero (Oct 24, 2007)

Me parece que estan equivocados en los voltajes del USB, debido a que el USB es un puerto de comunicacion serial la senal de salida es una tension continua  que varia de +15V a -15v de acuerdo a la data, me explico, es decir los datos estan cuantificados en niveles de tension continua de positivo a negativo. Asi es como funciona un puerto serial.
Por lo tanto yo creo que hay que considerar esto; en cuanto a la corriente no creo que exceda los 50mA. Verifiquen esto porfa.


----------



## ciri (Oct 24, 2007)

Si seguis los pasos (adaptados a USB), del tuto que deje arriba, se van a cargar en 10 a 15hs, porque tienen una carga lenta para preservar las pilas.


----------



## gabolema (Oct 24, 2007)

bueno.muchas gracias.ya veo que por el lado de las pilas no es nada útil.y si quisiera hacerlo cargando un capacitor en vez d pilas? podría funcionar?
Gracias


----------



## ciri (Oct 24, 2007)

Si al fin y al cabo, un capacitor, es lo mas similar a una pila, lo único que no vas a llegar a la tensión máxima de los capacitores comunes, de 15, 20 o 30 v.


----------

